#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Orginele ideeën voor een schoolfeest

## gt3ex

Afgelopen jaar op onze school een schoolfeest verzorgt met een paar mensen van school. 

Nu voor het volgende schoolfeest ben ik opzoek naar ideeën om deze te verbeteren.

licht
4 mac 250 spotjes 
2 mac 300 washes
4 robe spotjes
2 glp patend light`s 1200 hmi      (zeer gave dingen)
2 strobo`s 
3 fourbarren
2 profielspotjes voor de dj uit te lichten
enz.

geluid
4 Dynacord topjes
2 meyer subkastjes
dj setje 2 keer cdj1000mk3 djm800
enz.

iedereen vond het super geslaagd feestje.
alleen volgende feest moet vernieuwend leuk zijn. en zoals elk schoolfeest voor een beetje redelijke prijs zonder al te veel rommel.
dus iemand met vernieuwende ideeën/ opmerkingen? kom maar op!

filmpje: YouTube - GLP Patend Light's 1200 HMI lamp - Schoolfeest '09 - De Eindhovense School

----------


## mhsounds

Wat heb je aan rigging?
Wat is het budget voor toevoegingen?

wat kan je, mag je, en kun je?

----------


## rick1993

> 2 glp patend light`s 1200 hmi (zeer gave dingen)



Ik vind dit erg dure dingen voor in verhouding weinig toevoeging aan de show. Deze dingen kosten bijna 5000 euro voor een ronddraaiende scanner  :EEK!: .

----------


## gt3ex

achtertrusje en care is haalbaar zoals op t filmpje staat meer is er volgens mij niet aanwezig opschool.

budjet was 150 euro voor bij te huren 
maar jaa via connecties kunnen we altijd wel wat spulletjes hier en daar regelen.

we mogen zelf gewoon alles plannen, wat en hoe als we er maar geen zooitje van maken. Schuimparty woude ze niet hebben. ofzoiets dergelijks

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

CO2 jets?
Vuurkanonnen?

Denk dat als je zoiets inhuurt je wel iets hebt waar mensen naderhand over na zullen praten.

----------


## gt3ex

co2 jets 

flame jets

leuk ideei, valt wel te regelen , alleen co2 schijnt best duur te zijn?
en vlammen ... tsjaa.. tis een feest op een school.. 
 en het plafon is nou ook weer geen 6 meter hoog..  
wij gebruiken ze op het werk ook wel eens maar nog vaak dat we ze weglaten ivm de veiligheid

----------


## rene.derksen

Als je écht goede connecties hebt, zou je nog eens kunnen denken aan een ledwall, aldanniet aan het plafond.. Iets waar bij ons nog lang over nagepraat werd.

----------


## Back on Track

heb morgen ook schoolfeest van onze school...

daarvoor heb ik 6 fourbarren...
2 strobe's
2 sunstrips (als extra)
en een dynamic led...

----------


## jens

Als een schuimparty niet mag is een popcorn party altijd een optie  :Wink: 

Tja verder hoe wil je het orgineel maken?

Meer licht en geluid of  juist de zaal aanpakken met een thema ofzo?

Ik weet niet hoe hoog het is maar een danspodium doet het altijd goed...zet er nog een rvs paal in het midden en je ken je lol op want dr zijn altijd mensen die het  leuk vinden om zich een beetje uit te sloven  :Wink: 

Kwa licht mischien een toffe laser ( niet zń prutsding maar een echte )

Als je een beetje handig ben met video een vj show met dan bijvoorbeeld fotoś dr doorheen die je de weken voor het feest op school heb geschoten...Ook een goeie kans om leraren in de zeik te nemen  :Wink: 
Als ze op school een scherm en beamer hebben ben je mischien al een end op weg en hoeft het niet de hele wereld te kosten!

verder leuk filmpje!

----------


## hardstyle

Ik had laatst een of ander kanon van Showtek gezien, dat confettie moest kunnen schieten, het effect zag er ook wel goed uit.

----------


## Back on Track

jah die ken ik ook  :Frown: 

net als de mensen die dat doen aan het eind van een optreden  :Mad: 

half uur bezig met die zooi opruimen...

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Nadeel van zo'n confetti kanon is dat het maar 1-malig is. 
Je kunt er natuurlijk wel meerdere neerzetten die niet tegelijk afschieten, maar het effect van de eerste keer is dan toch weg.

Neem eens een kijkje bij MagicFX. Misschien staat daar iets leuks tussen.
Spullen kan ik wel aankomen voor je.  :Wink:

----------


## Back on Track

jah die had ik gezien bij HGl...

----------


## renevanh

Misschien gewoon een tof thema bedenken en daar wat mee doen??

Jaartje terug een 'black & gold' feestje gedaan op een school. Paar DJ's laten komen, 400 zwarte en gouden ballonnen in een doek/net tegen het dak en halverwege de avond de boel naar beneden laten komen...
Samen met allerlei andere aankleding was dit een super tof feest voor de 3de en 4de klassen (middelbare school), en meer dan een 4 fourbarren, 4 SCX500's en een 1800W strobo en een PC'tje op de DJ hing er niet...

----------


## gt3ex

> Als je écht goede connecties hebt, zou je nog eens kunnen denken aan een ledwall, aldanniet aan het plafond.. Iets waar bij ons nog lang over nagepraat werd.



 
jaa led vloer/ led panelen zou mischien wel lukken ja... 
misschien wel gaaf!

----------


## gt3ex

duss.. danspodia , ledpanelen (beamer met foto`s hadde we der vorige keer ook bij zitten aan andere kant van zaal) lasershow ballonnen, popcorn... we komen al in de richting :Big Grin: 

confetti vind je na een halfjaar nog terug in je flightcases dus die gaat t niet worde denk ik

----------


## LJPhillippe

Heey..

Ik ben mede organisatie/lichtjockey/dj van dat schoolfeest en collega van gt3ex, wij hebben binnen kort gewoon risende dansblokken :Cool:  op showtjes staan denk dat we die maar eens op dat schoolfeest neer moeten zetten.

Cheers

----------


## hardstyle

Het opruimen van die confetti is inderdaad onbegonnen werk, maar mayb kan je die ledpanelen zelf maken ofzo, als je ergens een hoop platen kan scoren en dan ook nog de benodigde lampjes, dan laat je ze gwn de hele tijd aanstaan, ook een erg mooi effect.

----------


## renevanh

Er bestaan bladblazers (formaatje groot) die de rommel opzuigen ipv wegblazen. Op die manier heb je de confetti redelijk snel onder controle.

----------


## gt3ex

jaa , op het werk moetten wij ook wel ooit ledvloer/panelen showtjes doen. aleen eerlijk gezegt jaa tis wel leuk maar.. tis een hele hoop gesjouw dingen wegen wel 50 kg per tegel , en jaa kwa effect , tis wel mooi maar dan moet je wel n hele grote vloer maken. en inhangen kan wel maja, 50 kg per stuk is niet echt handig dan vind ik. 
het zou dus idd wel lukken... maar even overwegen dan of het echt een grote toevoeging heeft, word meestal beetje bij classic party`s gebruikt.
maar tis een optie..!

en confetti jaa, je hebt een hele hoop mogelijkheden om het op te ruimen maar als je geen zooi hebt hoef je het ook niet op te ruimen...
ik ben er niet zo`n fan van boze concierges enzo..

----------


## Stoney3K

Ik was 'toevallig' ook bij dat feestje, en de basis zag er aardig uit. Misschien een paar tipjes:

De zaal daar is niet erg hoog en ook niet enorm diep. Een carré van 2,5m hoog zetten "om het carré" is een beetje overbodig, nu gaat dat met pubers van 14 nog wel goed, maar ik stond met mijn 26 jaar oud en 1,87 lang steeds met mijn neus in een Robe. Bovendien krijg je met lage carré's gauw dat de zichtlijn naar voren redelijk verpest wordt.

Wil je fixtures en headjes door de zaal heen verspreiden, dan kan dat natuurlijk altijd. Een paar truss-paaltjes aan elke kant neerzetten is vaak een simpelere en mooiere optie dan een carré de lucht in te moeten trekken. Een truss-brug achter de DJ en een overspanning aan de andere kant (bv. boven of achter de bar) maakt het af en kun je eventueel nog gebruiken om de DJ/bar extra accent te geven.

LED-dansvloeren en fixtures zijn vaak lekker over-the-top als het om kleurtjes gaat, iets wat prima kan bij een jaren 70/80 disco-feestje.

Wil je naar de "Extrema"-kant, kijk dan of je een 8-tal actieve Sunstrips of LED-kleurstrips kan huren die je in een rijtje achter de DJ hangt. Al wordt dat ook langzaam een beetje cliché (maar daarom niet minder gaaf).

Lasers zijn leuk, maar dan raad ik wel aan om te gaan kijken of je iemand kan vinden die weet waar ie mee bezig is. Een 300mW Laserworld DMX-lasertje kan best een teleurstelling zijn, als je een goeie en voorbereide show gezien hebt.

----------


## glennwestlander

als ik jou was zou ik proberen je show iets te verbreden dus bijvoorbeeld in de zaal 2 macies op te hangen. 

ik vind je truss zo erg leuk maar toch ook erg druk. 

probeer de dj het middelpunt van de bellangstelling te maken dus weinig tramalant eromheen.

ben je verder op zoek naar een thema of wat je kunt doen kwa licht of geluid?

verder is een backdropje achter je dj of een sterrendoekje achter je dj al vaak een heel erg mooi gezicht en het kost practisch niets. 

en als je op zoek bent naar een thema hou dan in je gedachten dat voor schoolfeesten kinderen het vaak niet erg vinden zich voor het thema aan te kleden. 

hoop dat je hier iets aan hebt.

----------


## gt3ex

jaa twas idd een erg laag care klopt, gelukkig was niet iedereen zo groot!
mischien volgende keer is gaan kijken voor trusspaaltjes, even kijken of dat gaat lukken ivm baseplates. wel goed ideei! kvind dat ook altijd wel sjiek!
en laser ben ik ook met je eens. tis nu heel makkelijk gezegt LASERSHOW,, maargoed 300mw laser.. ja je hebt laser majaa.. dat is dat. 

verder dit jaar was er een thema winterwonderland , alles beetje aangekleed met tal van kerstbomen en kerstmutsen. 

thema, beetje in combinatie met licht geluid. die balonnen van eerdere reactie vond ik bijv al wel een gaaf ideei!

en backdrop volgende keer ook maar eens naar kijken idd is wel wat netter. aleen nu keken we een beetje tegenop dat als je de speakers vliegend deden dat ze dan met een back drop achter de dj kwamen te staan en dat is nu ook neit bepaald handig...
maar al deze ideeien/opmerkingen helpen zeker al mee aan een goede voorbereiding van het volgende schoolfeest!

----------


## mhsounds

Doe anders 2 trussen aan de zijkant van de zaal, plus nog 1 achter de dj.
Zo kun je ook het effect creeeren dat de zaal dieper is als in werkelijkheid.

----------


## gt3ex

> Doe anders 2 trussen aan de zijkant van de zaal, plus nog 1 achter de dj.
> Zo kun je ook het effect creeeren dat de zaal dieper is als in werkelijkheid.



ja idd dat is ook een optie ja!

----------


## hardstyle

Ik geloof niet dat iedereen van die leeftijd denkt van wat een *** lasers, ze denken vaak wauw lasers, misschien is dit een ideetje met heel veel spiegelbollen

----------


## Rolandino

Met een 300mw groen laserworld lasertje kun je icm een software pakket best een mooie beamshow neerzetten hoor ! Dus geen DMX lasertje 

je moet er niet mee schrijven of animatie's mee maken ( tekst met naam van DJ moet net kunnen mits  deze niet te lang is of laten scrollen )

En een LEDscherm boven in plafond of op de vloer kun je echt niet voor 150,00 krijgen.

----------


## gt3ex

> Met een 300mw groen laserworld lasertje kun je icm een software pakket best een mooie beamshow neerzetten hoor ! Dus geen DMX lasertje 
> 
> je moet er niet mee schrijven of animatie's mee maken ( tekst met naam van DJ moet net kunnen mits deze niet te lang is of laten scrollen )
> 
> En een LEDscherm boven in plafond of op de vloer kun je echt niet voor 150,00 krijgen.



 
we hebben op t werk 1,5 w full color en opschool 1 w full color geloof ik , aangestuurd pandolin, black mamba..  valt wel iets leuks mee te maken hoor!
en zowieso laser is wel toegevoegde waarde voor de mensen die er niet zo vaak mee werken is dat tog wel speciaal!

normaal kan je idd met die prijzen niks beginnen , maar als je zelf werkzaam bent in deze sector is nog al het een en al mogelijk. patend lights, dj setje, extra spotjes..  dit komt normaal gezien met normale verhuur prijzen ook al boven 150 euro uit dat snap je wel!
maargoed.

----------


## Rolandino

Als je dit soort effecten in handbereik hebt waarom vraag je dan nog hier om raad ( als je bij een groot verhuur bedrijf werkt heb jezelf toch ook wel inzicht op dit soort dingen die je in de praktijk ziet ) 

natuurlijk kun je hier het een en ander erkennen 
maar de meest originele dingen verzin je toch zelf.

----------


## gt3ex

kben gewoon beetje benieuwd wat hier de mensen denken!, en nog voor opties hebben. Best wel leuke ideeien!
en er zitten hier natuurlijk heel veel vakmensen die al enige ervaringen op hebben gedaan en mischien wel is leuke/apparte dingen zijn tegengekomen.
uiteindelijk moet ik het tog zelf (samen met paar vrienden) gaan regelen!
en met andere ideeien kan je zelf het een en ander gaan uitproberen!
kijk ik ben niet de baas van het bedrijf , en tis natuurlijk ook niet dat je zomaar oneindig en voor niks alles mee kunt krijgen. maar der is wel t een en ander mogelijk met een klein budjet!

----------


## mhsounds

Zou een lichtplan voor kunnen kouwen maar daar heb je niks aan.

Mooiste is natuurlijk de tips denk hier of daar eens aan  :Smile:

----------


## jens

Ik denk dat het in dit topic er juist om gaat om orginele/ onvergetelijke ideeen neer te zetten die voor weinig geld en simpel the realiseren zijn.

----------


## gt3ex

> Ik denk dat het in dit topic er juist om gaat om orginele/ onvergetelijke ideeen neer te zetten die voor weinig geld en simpel the realiseren zijn.



precies!...

----------


## jurjen_barel

Hmmmz...
In de veronderstelling dat dit een middelbaarschoolfeest is, baart het mij enigszins zorgen dat er zo makkelijk wordt omgegaan met een LED-dak in een carré, een krachtige (lees: schadelijke) laser, beweegbare danspodia, etc...

Waar is de tijd gebleven dat een schoolfeest gewoon leuk was met een stel parren, moving heads en een strobe. Wil je iets waar nog lang over nagepraat wordt? Zorg in ieder geval voor een goede DJ en bedenk een onvergetelijk decor. De kunst is niet om zo veel mogelijk materiaal in te zetten, de kunst is om je materiaal zo goed mogelijk te integreren in de zaal en samen te laten werken. Een goede programmeur/operator is dan onvermijdelijk.

----------


## Stoney3K

> Hmmmz...
> In de veronderstelling dat dit een middelbaarschoolfeest is, baart het mij enigszins zorgen dat er zo makkelijk wordt omgegaan met een LED-dak in een carré, een krachtige (lees: schadelijke) laser, beweegbare danspodia, etc...
> 
> Waar is de tijd gebleven dat een schoolfeest gewoon leuk was met een stel parren, moving heads en een strobe. Wil je iets waar nog lang over nagepraat wordt? Zorg in ieder geval voor een goede DJ en bedenk een onvergetelijk decor. De kunst is niet om zo veel mogelijk materiaal in te zetten, de kunst is om je materiaal zo goed mogelijk te integreren in de zaal en samen te laten werken. Een goede programmeur/operator is dan onvermijdelijk.



Je hebt het hier over de opleiding Podium & Evenemententechniek. Ik woon er nog geen 200m vanaf.

Van de ene kant willen die lui ongetwijfeld laten zien wat ze kunnen, dat is in principe logisch, van de andere kant moet je inderdaad uitkijken dat het niet uitdraait op het naar binnen schuiven en patsen met zo véél mogelijk spullen. Je hebt een beperkte hoeveelheid ruimte, kwaliteit gaat dan voor kwantiteit.

Wat Jurjen zegt, een prachtig decor wat op de accenten goed aangelicht is, of een achtergrondje wat op een heel bijzondere manier in het decor gebracht wordt, kan veel meer impact maken dan een multi-watt laser of een draaiend, stuiterend LED-danspodium. Vergeet niet dat het een schoolfeest is met kinderen van 13-16 jaar oud, geen mini-Sensation waar je alles uit de kast kan trekken.

----------


## hardstyle

Maak van het podium een beetje een mooie vorm (als dit kan) en stem hier je hele (licht) show op af.

----------


## Rolandino

Wat ik niet begrijp is dat je raad vraagt van ideeen terwijl jezelf op zo een school zit die je dat zou moeten leren

Mss een beetje gezeur van mij maar ik bedoel ermee dat je op een school zit waar dit soort dingen geleerd wordt er op de school volgens jou alle middelen ( of iig genoeg ) aanwezig zijn om het uit te voeren ( is het er niet dan kun je voor een heel laag of geen budget bij je werkgever waar je werkt meekrijgen ) mij toch meer twijfel geeft om jouw creativiteit of wat er op die school geleerd wordt.

Als je in dit wereldje zit en werkt bij zo een bedrijf die zo groot zou zijn als je zegt heb je echt wel klussen gedaan of uitgevoerd waar je ideeen kan uithalen.

Mij doet de indruk dat je geen ervaring hebt met dit soort dingen terwijl je er voor leert en werkt bij een bedrijf die die uitvoert.

Juist  bij je werkgever LEER je meer van dit soort dingen uit de praktijk dan op je school dat is een feit. 

Kortom je hebt volgens jouw zeggen spullen genoeg maar je kunt er niet mee werken. Dus komt het over dat je totaal geen of weinig fantasie hebt.

Als je zoveel in handen hebt probeer het dan gewoon is het niets kun je zonder kosten het altijd aanpassen.

Creatief zijn gebeurt vaak bij montage en met een plan die je van te voren maakt.
komt het theorie niet uit met de praktijk dan wordt het proviseren en dat geeft jouw creativiteit aan die je niet kunt leren op school.

Kijk eerst naar een thema ( als je die hebt voor het feest is wel zo belangrijk ) Daar kun je je fantasie op los laten gaan. We hebben allemaal een fantasie tussen onze oren zitten.

Spullen zijn er dus dat is opgelost en juist met die spullen die beschikbaar zijn moet je creatief zijn. 

Als je bv niets zou hebben dan is hier een leuke optie om het een en ander te vragen.

Het komt mij over als een lerende automonteur op een forum gaat vragen hoe hij de bougies  moet vervangen ( als zijn school dat niet kan leren kunnen ze op dat forum die persoon ook niet helpen ) maw dan moet die persoon in kwestie ook maar stoppen met de opleiding monteur te gaan volgen.

Ik bedoel het niet verkeerd hoor het is positief bedoelt maar creativiteit ( ideeen ) is iets wat in jezelf zit en niet van een ander te leren ( ideeen van een ander is nadoen wat een ander doet alleen in jouw ogen beter ) 

Ik heb een jaar of 12 geleden bedrijfsfeesten gedaan met een DJ booth van truss nu zijn er in de loop der jaren deze barretjes ( de een mooier als de ander met veel meer creativiteit van persoon ) standaard te zien op de buhne ( ik denk als ik er nu achteraf over nadenk 12 jaar terug patent had gelegd op dit idee nu schatrijk eraan geworden zou zijn.)  Afgezien dat ik 12jaar terug dit nog nooit had gezien en voor mijn gevoel een van de eerste zou kunnen zijn wat blijkt in de jaren dat er meer bedrijven dit zijn gaan doen.

Maar goed succes met je feestje en zie graag foto's van je volgende feest want aan de beschikbare spullen ligt het niet

----------


## Stoney3K

Ronaldino heeft een punt. Als je een thema pakt, dan kun je dat prima gebruiken voor een leidraad die de rest van de uitvoering van je feest bepaalt.

Spullen zijn in principe alleen maar gereedschap. Een PA-systeem of een truss-carré vol met wapperlampen zijn middelen om een bepaald (creatief) doel te bereiken, niet een doel in zichzelf. Op de opleiding hoor je dat in principe ook voor een deel te leren, niet alleen hoe je een complete re-install van een Pearl uitvoert, maar ook hoe je met bepaalde middelen (hoe weinig ook) een bepaald effect kunt bereiken.

Bottom-line: Een goeie podium-tech kan met een tweetal T4's en een basis PA-setje net zo goed een bepaalde sfeer neerzetten als met een volledig Arena-formaat podium. Bedenk dus eerst welke sfeer je neer wil zetten en ga van daaraf bedenken hoe je je podium eruit wil laten zien (afmeting, vorm, kleur) en dat gebruiken als bron van materieel.

----------


## hardstyle

Kort samengevat:

-stel je thema vast
-bedenk zelf met je 'fantasie' iets eromheen
-lukt het niet, vraag je school en collega's
-raap de boel bij elkaar, kan je iets niet krijgen, in de vorm wat je wilt, zoals een decorstuk, maak het zelf, iedereen kan met een zaag een paar platen hout zagen in de gewenste vorm.

Vraag het nog eens als je er echt niet uit komt, ga eerst die punten afwerken!!!

----------


## Back on Track

Zoals ik eerder in dit topic had gemeld had ik de 11e ook een schoolfeest. welliswaar iets minder budget dan jij hebt maar de stemming zat er heel goed in. 



voor iets meer als 100 euro bijgehuurd (sunstrips, 4 4barren)

----------

